# IT-Netz (terrestisch-isoliertes Stromnetz)



## pico (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

unsere Firma wurde angefragt, ob unsere Frequenzumrichter für IT-Netze geeignet sind.

Kann mir jemand sagen, was bei Geräten für It-Netze zu beachten? 
Es heißt immer wieder, dass in solchen Geräten keine Cs (Y-Kondensatoren) gegen Erde drin sein dürfen?! Warum?

Gibt es für solche Geräte besondere Prüfungen bzw. Normen? (EMV, Sicherheitstechnische Prüfungen, ???)


Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## maweri (8 Oktober 2009)

Wie Du schon in Deiner Überschrift *"IT-Netz (terrestisch-isoliertes Stromnetz)"* angemerkt hast, ist der Sternpunkt nicht geerdet. 

Bevor ich versuche das hier zu erklären, schau doch unter
Wiki nach. (IT-Netz, TN-Netz) Ich finde da ist es ganz gut und knapp erklärt.

Ob Eure Umrichter dafür geeignet sind, sollte im Handbuch stehen. Im Zweifelsfall beim Hersteller nachfragen. So ohne weiteres laufen die im IT-Netz nicht.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## pico (8 Oktober 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Beschreibung in Wikipedia kenn' ich schon - die ist viel zu kurz und knapp.
Das Grundprinzip eines IT-Netzes ist mir auch klar.

Das Problem ist, das unsere Firma der Hersteller von diesem FU ist. Wir sollen ihn für das IT-Netz tauglich machen.

Ich möchte vor allem wissen, ob es für Geräte für IT-Netze spezielle Normen gibt - und wenn ja, welche?
Bzw. ob es was zu beachten gibt - gerade was Bauteile angeht (siehe y-Kondis).


----------



## ExGuide (8 Oktober 2009)

pico schrieb:


> Es heißt immer wieder, dass in solchen Geräten keine Cs (Y-Kondensatoren) gegen Erde drin sein dürfen?! Warum?


Ein isoliert aufgebautes Netz hat allein durch die parasitären Kabelkapazitäten nicht zu verhindernde Ableitströme gegen Erde, die durch "Entstörkapazitäten gegen Erde" ggf. unzulässig erhöht werden.
In großen Netzen kompensieren Peterson-Spulen die Ableitströme, und die nicht-sinusförmigen Ströme durch Entstörkondensatoren bringen die Steuerung dieser Spulen durcheinander - einmal ganz abgesehen davon, das hier die Ableitströme leicht die zulässigen Werte überschreiten können.

Ist aber in der Tat ein sehr komplexes und schwieriges Thema. :s21:

Die EN 61800 mit ihren Teilen hilft vielleicht weiter.


----------

